# Allan' FBEB



## manbuckwal (Aug 23, 2015)

Chrome/Black TI Jr Abraham wrapped in a piece of @justallan FBEB . Allan this is the kit I was wanting the FBEB for . Gorgeous wood Allan, thanks ! 
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## myingling (Aug 23, 2015)

That's Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am offically a manbuckwal stalker...

Awesome job Tom....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom if that is not sold hit me up with a pm


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom you're making pens that can compete with the best of the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Beauty of a pen. Great blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I am offically a manbuckwal stalker...
> 
> Awesome job Tom....



Thanks !

 get back perro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 23, 2015)

Well that looks pretty darned spectacular ... very nicely turned

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking forward to my first manbuckwal. She sure is a beauty!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 23, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Looking forward to my first manbuckwal. She sure is a beauty!!!



Thanks Scott !


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah yes....I remember my first manbuckwal....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## kris stratton (Aug 24, 2015)

looks good from here


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ah yes....I remember my first manbuckwal....



I was manbuckwal when buckwal wasn't cool, man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice Tom. I need to get back to turning some more. Come on winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2015)

Tom - Damned fine job and a beautiful pen. I've never seen that kit before but I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tom - Damned fine job and a beautiful pen. I've never seen that kit before but I like it.



Thanks Scott, I like it too and ordered a cpl more.


----------

